# Looking for sitter in Denver area



## kelson49er (Jul 17, 2011)

Hello everyone,

I'm looking for a sitter in the Denver, CO/front range area. My fiancee and I will be skiing with my parents in Steamboat and Summit County from Dec. 25-Jan. 9 or so (with a 2-3 day quick trip back to Denver in between). We are confident in traveling with him and housing him warmly/safely in our condominiums. That said, it would obviously be less stressful for him (and frankly, us) if he were somewhere in the metro area.

If anyone is willing and able for those dates, please let me know. We are willing to supply all of his necessities (or costs thereof) and a small thank-you sum for your time...but go easy on us, we're grad students! Obviously, I will provide more details on specific care once contacted. Thanks!


----------



## calisphere (Oct 29, 2011)

I'm not the very best option but thought I would lend an option. I have my Javo, but I'm not sure how your little one would like to vacation here. My house is a danger zone at the moment as I'm pulling up carpet and everything is in boxes. I could offer a relatively quiet place in my bedroom. As I said, everything is a mess, but if you can't find anyone else, I guess I am an option. I live out in Arvada, not far from I-70. I think it's about a 15-20 minute drive from Downtown (I don't drive). I can promise that, unless the apartment burns down, you'll get your hedgie safe and sound and possibly a little fatter from yummy mealworms. I can even thrown together a Coroplast cage so you wouldn't have to transport one. The only things needed would be wheel, hide, water bottle (if using. I have bowls), toys, and of course the sweetie!

I'm sure that there may be a quieter option where no major remodeling is being done, but just in case, my offer stands. Just let me know before December 20th so we can make sure everything is setup and approved. Also, note that I do have cats and dogs. If your hedgie visits me, only the dog will have access to the room and she knows well enough to leave the furries alone. I'll have the cage up so she doesn't try to pull a fast one on me, but the worse any hedgie might get is whined at. The cats won't be happy to be kicked out of the bedroom again, but they'll live.


----------



## kelson49er (Jul 17, 2011)

Great! I will PM you in the next week or so, in all likelihood.


----------



## kelson49er (Jul 17, 2011)

Bump.

I still need a Denver-area sitter for March 16-24. Please respond if you're in the area.


----------

